# Small roofing job.



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

These are before and after shots of a roofing project that we are just about to complete, started August 2011.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Reroofing and vent flashing?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Reroofing and vent flashing?


New structural steel posts-clamp bolted through old roof to existing structure. New Z-purlins and I beam roof, 5 degree pitch. All fabrication performed off site. New colorbond Box gutters, sumps Roof and flashings All new PVC internal downpipes. New aluminuim walkways, ladders and harness rails. Good job!:thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Adamche said:


> New structural steel posts-clamp bolted through old roof to existing structure. New Z-purlins and I beam roof, 5 degree pitch. All fabrication performed off site. New colorbond Box gutters, sumps Roof and flashings All new PVC internal downpipes. New aluminuim walkways, ladders and harness rails. Good job!:thumbup:


 No doubt! Whats going on under the roof?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Adamche said:


> New structural steel posts-clamp bolted through old roof to existing structure. New Z-purlins and I beam roof, 5 degree pitch. All fabrication performed off site. New colorbond Box gutters, sumps Roof and flashings All new PVC internal downpipes. New aluminuim walkways, ladders and harness rails. Good job!:thumbup:


So plumbers do roofing there too?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> No doubt! Whats going on under the roof?


Caterpillar warehouse and Cat Truck assembly line.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> So plumbers do roofing there too?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Yes Mate all steel roofing, (we dont do tiles or shingles). must be licensed in roofing To be able to do it!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Adamche said:


> Yes Mate all steel roofing, (we dont do tiles or shingles). must be licensed in roofing To be able to do it!


Wow things are a lot different here, we don't do roofing here.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Here is some more detail


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

It really makes alot of sense that Aussies consider the roofs as an area of plumbing. Slope pitch and grade as well the maximum sustained rainfall in the area over a certain amount of time and the size of the roof to calculate storm drainage sizing correctly. We spent about 3 days on it in school in Canada! Probably not enough!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

pilot light said:


> It really makes alot of sense that Aussies consider the roofs as an area of plumbing. Slope pitch and grade as well the maximum sustained rainfall in the area over a certain amount of time and the size of the roof to calculate storm drainage sizing correctly. We spent about 3 days on it in school in Canada! Probably not enough!


It varies widely across Aus too, from the tropical north to the temperate south. the roofing and stormwater sizing is quite involved!


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks clean as Adam! :thumbsup: i don't do much roofing anymore and i kinda miss it. So satisfying getting a complicated box gutter or capping to sit perfect and true. But then i remember the goddam heat and the wind..... Haha we did a big wanky architectural zincalume cliplock sheet roof on black Saturday when that big fire was on a few years back. The reflection off the sheets burned bloody layers off my inner thighs up my shorts hahaha. Worst day for roofing ever


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't take all the credit, we subbed out the steelwork, and roofing. I was site supervisor and ohs officer. We have used the steel guys before they are good, was pleasantly surprised by the roofers, top quality work. We did replace the internal downpipes, carried about 3500 bags of fuquin rockwool. The major issues with this site is there is a 20000 volt private power line on one side of the building( lower than roof height) and a 50,000 volt power line on the other, so all crane lifts had to be performed from the north and south ends, we carried lots and lots of 12.5 meter trimdek sheets! Also the west side was unstable( rusty) and was easy to put a foot through . So it was a challenge!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

So how hot was it on that roof during the work?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Can you get some pictures of the storm drains? Were they done in cast iron?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Im gonna take a punt and say they wouldn't be cast. We never put cast underground here. Only pvc, rcp or hdpe for strormwater. Stainless or copper if they have money to burn


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice looking work!
Kinda glad we don't do roofs though!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> So how hot was it on that roof during the work?


It gets effin hot on the roof. but at 36C (97F) we down tools:thumbup: they are considering lowering that due to having to wear long sleeves and long pants to try to prevent melanoma. ( we have the highest rates of skin cancer per capita)
I have worked on a roof 2 summers ago installing big arsed extraction fans on a timber mill in the bush it was 44C (111F) ambient temp, much hotter on the roof- we had to have our hand tools in a bucket of water, as they were too hot to touch!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Can you get some pictures of the storm drains? Were they done in cast iron?


All downpipes were 5"x4" Galv, are all 4" or 6" pvc. connecting to existing earthenware drains. will try to get some pics!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy to say All work on this job completed with no lost time injuries- only 3 first aid incidents, disinfectant and band aids! I was very pleased with the results as it was my first job as safety officer/OHS. 
Now back to greasy waste blockages, leaks in crawl spaces, mud, shoit, etc etc:thumbup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Cleve, how bout an intro?


----------

